# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Bán hai con spindle ve chai.....

## RCBT

cần bán hai con spindle ghẻ lở, cần cho ra đi nhanh , vì e ko có con máy nào mang nổi 2 e nó. Bác nào máu thì rước về dùm e.
1. con spin shi-oh sản xuất tại janpan type S876B42, 3,7KW . 17000rpm , 300Hz, mode 2007 . Đã test chạy ở 350Hz mà êm ru. Nghe tiếng nó chạy mà mê. e nó sài collet của hãng NT. Con này em thấy khá giống con bác NamCNC đăng bán. nên e ko nói nhìu.
2. con spin Shino củng cùng hãng type S944 , 2.2Kw , max 20000rpm, 350Hz, dùng collet ER 25 . Con này hiện chưa tra dc tài liệu, e củng ko đoán dc e này làm việc gi, bệ gá của nó rất lạ , nhưg nhìn bề ngoài thì rất thích, nhỏ gọn, tất cả body làm bằng gan,cứng cáp vô đối, lại rất mới, đã test thử nhạy êm như chưa từng thấy.
.
.
nói thật may mắn lắm e mới mua dc 2 em nó. 2 em này chạy gia công thì mấy em spin tàu ko lại. 
Gia hai em là 10tr.
lh : 0974469001
hình

----------


## anhxco

không tách ra hả bác>?

----------


## RCBT

tách ra thì 5tr/1em hehe

----------


## Khoa C3

Cha này lừa đảo chứ buôn bán quái gì, em mua hàng ở đây http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/1831-HCM-thanh-ly . Ngày mua là 5 tháng 8, nay là 13 tháng 9 vẫn chưa nhận được hàng, gọi điện nhiều nhưng ko bao giờ nghe máy cả. Bác nào ham hố đồ thì cẩn thận khi giao dịch hộ em nhé.

----------

biết tuốt, thuyên1982

----------


## RCBT

> Cha này lừa đảo chứ buôn bán quái gì, em mua hàng ở đây http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/1831-HCM-thanh-ly . Ngày mua là 5 tháng 8, nay là 13 tháng 9 vẫn chưa nhận được hàng, gọi điện nhiều nhưng ko bao giờ nghe máy cả. Bác nào ham hố đồ thì cẩn thận khi giao dịch hộ em nhé.


em đả gửi hàng cho bác đả từ rất lâu, lúc đó mình củng ra bên ship hàng hỏi thì củng dc báo bên đó đả nhận dc hàng. Mình củng ship hàng cho nhìu ng, ko pải riêng bác Khoa C3. Hàng e bán cứ đến tận nhà test dc lấy ko dc thì lấy.

----------


## Khoa C3

Vậy bác cho cái lý do sao mềnh gọi điện bác ko bao giờ nghe máy vậy. Nhận được hàng mình gọi nhiều thế làm gì, dở hơi chăng.

----------


## solero

Bác RCBT cho bác Khoa C3 xem cái ảnh phiếu đã gửi hàng xem nào.

----------


## Khoa C3

Ôi cái giấy gửi hàng và tên hãng vận chuyển em cũng nhắn tin xin từ lâu nhưng có nhận dc 1 tin nhắn: đã gửi hàng cho bác, mai em ra hãng hỏi lại. rồi mất hút từ đó.

----------


## Mãi Chờ

Lại có bể phốt hả các bác

----------


## yentranbk

vậy là cuối cùng bác Khoa có nhận duoc hàng sau khi chuyển tiền không

----------


## thucongmynghe79

Làm ăn thế đếch gì thế,ae một nhà mà chơi thế à, tồn tại lâu chăng ?

----------


## romvang

Mình đã bị trường hợp ngoài Bắc chuyển vào BD theo đường bưu điện, hàng tới 5-6 ngày nhưng họ không hề báo với người nhận, cũng không thông báo trở lại đầu gởi cứ lưu kho luôn. Khi lên tận nơi thì mới vào kho lấy ra giao chả 1 lý do gì hết.
Các bác tìm hiểu nguyên nhân chính xác kẻo phiền nhau.

----------


## thuyên1982

> Cha này lừa đảo chứ buôn bán quái gì, em mua hàng ở đây http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/1831-HCM-thanh-ly . Ngày mua là 5 tháng 8, nay là 13 tháng 9 vẫn chưa nhận được hàng, gọi điện nhiều nhưng ko bao giờ nghe máy cả. Bác nào ham hố đồ thì cẩn thận khi giao dịch hộ em nhé.


em tưởng bác khoa lắp hai em nó lên máy rồi chứ. bác ấy gửi từ rất rất lâu rồi mà lạ nhỉ đường về hải dương chắc sóc quá bị rơi rồi.

----------


## anhxco

> em tưởng bác khoa lắp hai em nó lên máy rồi chứ. bác ấy gửi từ rất rất lâu rồi mà lạ nhỉ đường về hải dương chắc sóc quá bị rơi rồi.


Nói chung là chuyển xong phải có số vận đơn, việc còn lại để cho người nhận giải quyết.
Cái kiểu ậm ở thế này cũng nghi lắm à.... mà thấy lô hàng bác Khoa 3tr8 lận,tới mức xử lý hình sự rùi.

----------


## RCBT

E sẽ làm rỏ ch này. Chưa gì các bác cho là em lừa đảo, hỏi thử bán hàng trên đây e bán dc cho mấy ng. Tất cà qua lại củng toàn a e. Nói thật hai bộ đó khi đăng lên ko pải riêng bác Khoa C3 ch tiền mà củng hai 3 ng ch tiền cho e để mua dc. Sau khi bán hàng củng rất nhìu ng hỏi hàng bán chưa và củng muốn mua. Nếu nói e lừa đảo, thì với lô hàng đó em lừa dc cả đống. ko pải nhận 3.8tr giờ dc nhận là thèng lừa đảo.

----------


## Khoa C3

> E sẽ làm rỏ ch này....


Có tín hiệu đang mừng rồi, bác cho em hỏi câu nữa là khi nào làm rõ và làm trong bao lâu ợ. Chứ cứ kiểu chuyển tiền xong gọi không nghe máy em lo lắm.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thucongmynghe79

hay za, bác ấy chuyển bằng đường Bưu cục rồi, thèng VNPT làm ăn chán bỏ mẹ

----------


## solero

Từ lâu lắm rồi em không chuyển tín thành hay VNPT mà trung thành với Viettel. Giá cả tốt, có nhiều dịch vụ để lựa chọn. Có lúc em gửi hàng 1800km từ chiều hôm trước đến trưa hôm sau đã nhận được. Chắc do may mắn đúng tuyến.

----------


## anhxco

> Từ lâu lắm rồi em không chuyển tín thành hay VNPT mà trung thành với Viettel. Giá cả tốt, có nhiều dịch vụ để lựa chọn. Có lúc em gửi hàng 1800km từ chiều hôm trước đến trưa hôm sau đã nhận được. Chắc do may mắn đúng tuyến.


Em thấy không đến nỗi, VNPT thì cũng hơi chán, nhưng mà cứ có mã vận đơn, gọi điện hay ra bưu cục hỏi là biết ngay, có thể nó chậm chuyển hàng nhưng chưa thấy mất hàng, mà thường là chuyển thường thôi chứ chuyển EMS là đúng ngày đúng giờ lắm.
Ở đây e thấy chuyện giải quyết đơn giản:
- tìm lại vận đơn ( nếu chủ hàng đã gửi thật) đưa cho người nhận tự xác minh luôn cho chính xác.
- Nếu chủ hàng bảo là người nhận đã nhận mà người bán bảo chưa nhận thì cũng phải dựa vào thông tin từ nhà vận chuyển, thường người nhận sẻ phải ký tên vào giấy giao nhận, chủ hàng cứ có tờ giấy đó là coi như chứng mình đc thôi.

ở đây e không đứng về phía ai, nhưng em thấy cách làm của chủ hàng không tốt. đợt rồi e cũng gặp 2 vụ, 1 vụ bì lừa, 1 vụ cũng ậm ờ, cả tháng trời không chịu gửi mà cứ bảo gửi rồi ( vụ này thì lấy lại đc tiền). Nên e thấy tốt nhất không tin tưởng nhau cứ nhờ bên chuyển phát họ làm hộ cái việc thu tiền luôn.

----------

ppgas

----------


## Nam CNC

Tình hình đã lâu , vẫn chưa thấy phản hồi của chủ thớt về 2 bộ anpha step cho bác KhoaC3 , bác Chủ thớt vào comment nhé , chứ không thôi em nhờ bác Ếch phong thánh cho bác à , còn bác KhoaC3 đã nhận hàng chưa ? đã giải quyết chưa ? Mong cho em biết thông tin rõ ràng để giải quyết đúng sự việc chứ thông tin mập mờ hoài ngoài phong thánh thì phong luôn biệt hiệu như chú Luxubu thì khó sống và khó làm ăn lắm đó.

--------Em dại dột , có biết chú KhoaC3 , có mua 2 con spindle của chủ thớt , nên 2 chú cũng giải bày, thôi thì em mong muốn có cái kết quả, muốn cái web của mình nó trong sạch và ngay thẳng 1 xíu.

----------

Khoa C3, lkcnc, thuhanoi, writewin

----------


## Khoa C3

Vẫn chưa có gì mới bác ạ.



Em nghĩ là lặn luôn rồi.

----------


## biết tuốt

lại thêm 1 kinh nghiệm từ nay em chỉ mua của người quen , còn được nợ nữa  , thôi bác khoa làm cho ra chuyện này đi bác , lớn ơn 2 triệu là hình sự rồi

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

Vậy là đã rõ ràng , Bác Khoa tự xử theo đúng pháp luật VN nhé , còn admin cứ xử theo nội quy diễn đàn nhé , còn anh em cứ xử theo luật của anh em nhé , cứ phong thánh hay phong hiệu gì khác tùy các bác.


Còn em thì em tự hiểu , em cũng hứa là không mua bán gì với chú này nữa dù chú ấy bán hàng thật cho em, giá cả tốt, cung cách bán hàng tốt, nhưng lấn cấn như vậy em không thích , chúng ta phải làm người tốt và ngay thẳng chứ.

----------

ít nói, ppgas, thuhanoi, Tuanlm, writewin

----------


## romvang

Haiz buồn lòng quá. Mong mọi việc êm thấm

----------


## Diyodira

Mấy bác trong nam giúp người phương xa 1 tay chứ, em mà ở xa thì chẳng giám mua bán như vậy, mạo hiểm quá .
Chẳng lẽ cả diễn đàn mà để cho ông voi lặn nhẹ nhàng vậy sao chời, kẻo mang tiếng chết .

----------


## thucongmynghe79

theo em thấy diễn đàn có mục mua bán đảm bảo với phí % là hay và đúng nhất, sao khi giao dịch vài lần, quen rồi ok thôi, kiểu này mấy ông cố mới đăng ký vào bán anh em mua cẩn thận thì hơn,em mua của bác LKcnc cả đống hàng, anh em vui vẽ chuyển hàng đầy đủ, còn thiếu bác ấy nữa là khác, có đâu như thế này nhĩ

----------

lkcnc

----------


## ít nói

Hix vì vài triệu mà mất hết thứ đã xây dựng gắn bó bao lâu .  nếu nếu hoàn cảnh thì cứa nói mọi người thông cảm .

----------

